# What Breed Rooster? and Hen?



## Karen Mangold (Sep 9, 2020)

These are from Hoover Hatchery (rare breed package) - what breed are they? rooster and hen


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The hen is an Easter Egger. I don't know about the rooster. Love his markings. The way he's standing there I think he knows he's pretty handsome.


----------



## Karen Mangold (Sep 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The hen is an Easter Egger. I don't know about the rooster. Love his markings. The way he's standing there I think he knows he's pretty handsome.


He is a bit of a show off! He's got 20 hens all to himself - he was supposed to be a hen also.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just noticed, does he have feathers down the front of his legs? That would probably point to him being a mix.

You ended up with a good addition to the flock. Roosters are so entertaining when they are good boys and don't have issues with the humans around them.


----------



## Karen Mangold (Sep 9, 2020)

he has feathers on one leg. If he is mixed then I'm disappointed that Hoover Hatchery would send a mix breed chick - and then send a rooster when I ordered hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he's not a mix someone will come along to correct me. For me, there's nothing wrong with mixed they make some of the most stunning and hardy birds.

Covid has affected hatcheries this year so there have been more than normal mistakes made. But the numbers of orders were way up because of the virus so it was bound to happen.


----------



## Karen Mangold (Sep 9, 2020)

He is a big guy so I'm happy with him. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Robin, you are so right about the hatcheries this year. 2020 was the weirdest year ever!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How old are the birds? Do you know how tall your rooster is and what he weighs by chance? I agree with Robin, right now, I'd say he's a cross but depending on how old he is, he might continue to sort out appearance and feather-wise. The main thing is if he is a good rooster!


----------



## Karen Mangold (Sep 9, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> How old are the birds? Do you know how tall your rooster is and what he weighs by chance? I agree with Robin, right now, I'd say he's a cross but depending on how old he is, he might continue to sort out appearance and feather-wise. The main thing is if he is a good rooster!


The flock will be 5 months old on the 15th of this month. Here is a photo with his hens, I don't know how much he weighs. I think he will be a good rooster, but early on he was trying to breed the guineas (he stopped doing that, thankfully, and started paying attention to his hens). He did charge at me a few times, but after a few air kicks and bucket throws on my part, he has learned his place. ;-)
thanks


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Okay thanks for the pics, he is medium size, (station), perhaps we can revisit in a few more months as he will continue to have feather changes.


----------



## Karen Mangold (Sep 9, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Okay thanks for the pics, he is medium size, (station), perhaps we can revisit in a few more months as he will continue to have feather changes.


Okay, sounds great. thanks again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that is a lawn ornament flock. Full of different colors and patterns. That makes them all the more pleasing to watch.


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

I have multiple roosters that look very much like him and all are barn yard mixes. French Black Maran was the original rooster and all my roosters are his descendants but my hens are Wellsummers, Lite Brahmas, Orphingtons, Female Blue Laced Red Wyandottes, Golden Comet and French Black Maran), so I have no idea who the mother hens were. The French Black Marans have the gene for feathers on the legs ,I believe.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A beautiful flock!! If you free range the rooster will earn his keep warning the hens of danger. Many of my flock, chickens, turkeys, and ducks, have been saved by the roosters' warning calls. I have witnessed this many times this summer/spring. Hawks, especially, will find it harder to catch a meal when there's a good rooster around.


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

Here are pics of my roosters. I have lots of hawks(even an occasional eagle!) around my chicken run and pastures where the chickens free range. To the best of my knowledge, I have not lost any chickens yet. I wonder if this is due to the roosters I keep, always 2-7 in number.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey Frank! Thanks for posting the pics of your roosters. How old are they? In the last pic what color are his legs? I always believe that the roosters are a good moderating influence on the flock and some can be true gentlemen with looking after the hens and keeping them safe. What type of medicine did you practice? I'm a retired state government sawbones myself.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's got a pic of him sitting on the ground with his birds crawling all over him. It's one of those pics you don't forget.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How much rain?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Last I heard six inches in my spot. Way wet out there so I'm thinking it'll end up being a bit more.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Here are pics of my roosters. I have lots of hawks(even an occasional eagle!) around my chicken run and pastures where the chickens free range. To the best of my knowledge, I have not lost any chickens yet.* I wonder if this is due to the roosters I keep, always 2-7 in number.
Count on it! Your roosters have, no doubt, saved you countless birds.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just recently I saw something with the Guineas I hadn't seen all Summer. Yes, there were alerts for anyone overhead but no one seemed to take them seriously. 

Evidently there's a sound that is different when it's the real thing. I walked out of the house, found all of the keets, half grown by this time, hunkered under a branch with leaves on it. Two adults by my truck so they could take cover and one standing guard over the keets. All three keeping watch on a tree. None of them moved when I came out which is usually a sign all is well. Never saw whatever it was. Usually if it's a hawk it flies out as soon as I show up.


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

The roosters in the first and third pics are 1 year old but the middle pic(not sure it is a rooster) if about 6 months old. Their legs are all greyish color. 
I practiced Neurology from 1981 to 1996 then , I moved and worked an accident and injury clinic until 2015.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you know much of what you use in the practice of medicine can translate to our birds. So, jump in when there are questions about issues with them. 

Besides the Guineas how much did your flock grow this year?


----------



## Frank Alvarez (Oct 3, 2019)

Just had a guinea hatch 10 of 19 eggs but not sure how many will survive. Have 18 keets in brooder that I hatched and will release them soon. Have 12 chicks between me and the hens hatching them. Have a hen sitting on 4 eggs now that should hatch out in 10 days. In total I have about 60 birds now ,assuming the dogs haven't killed any while I am writing this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd say chicken math but you've got the Guineas too. LOL 

I'm hooked on my Guineas, I gave up my chickens but couldn't not have Guineas in my life.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Frank Alvarez said:


> The roosters in the first and third pics are 1 year old but the middle pic(not sure it is a rooster) if about 6 months old. Their legs are all greyish color.
> I practiced Neurology from 1981 to 1996 then , I moved and worked an accident and injury clinic until 2015.


I started surg/psych in the State hospital system and ended up working competency for the court system and then Medicare compliance. I hated compliance, I retired this past January.


----------

